# Satyr legs!



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I just came across this, and of course thought of how awesome this would be for a Halloween costume:






Kim Graham's Gallery

They are pricey, but the effect is AMAZING. 

She's got some pretty sweet paper maché and art stuff on her site as well...


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love those. How awesome. And they actually looked fairly comfortable.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

These seem to be a cheaper version...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I can picture the Jersey Devil in those stilts!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"These are custom fitted, hand-fabricated units. The core leg extensions are between $750 - $780 plus tax. The spring loaded hooves are $200 extra."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love this paper mache she did


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL "and those are our neighbors wondering what the hell we're doing." 

so true


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn COOL !!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I love this paper mache she did


This is AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I want! I want! But my house is sorta on a hill, my driveway goes downhill just a little, think I would fall over?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Anyone know of a how to for these things?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the people who made the cheaper ones for the werewolf have how tos for a lot of things, including these.

http://gryphern.googlepages.com/

and if you download this

http://gryphern.googlepages.com/12pagesfinal.pdf

its a pdf in depth how to.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No how-to, but these are pretty awesome.

http://www.kimgrahamstudios.com/gal-legs.html

Check the videos.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

The werewold stilts look like high heels.

These are much taller: http://www.thefrighteners.com/Stilts.htm

These are the same price but much more versatile: http://www.hauntedpromotions.com/

You can keep up with cars driving down the street and even jump over the smaller ones.

Lower-priced stilts have been around for a while, and many people have used them during Halloween. Youtube is full of videos where they were incorporated into costumes. After scaring trick-or-treaters they could easily chase them down the block with no effort.


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

the Gryphern stilts work really well. It took me about 2 days but I nearly duplicated them other than a few of my own alterations. I made mine for maybe the cost of $10 maximum. I'll help you out with the plans for them

They worked great for my werewolf suit I made them for last year.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The cloven hooves on this site are sic ! http://gryphern.googlepages.com/ Good find GothicCandle.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

here's a how to on the digilegs, already made mine 4 my gravestalker costume I'm using this year...






oh,and here's an easy version if you don't need the extra height specially for the home haunter(almost forgot this one)






HAPPY HAUNTING!!!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

GothicCandle said:


> the people who made the cheaper ones for the werewolf have how tos for a lot of things, including these.
> 
> http://gryphern.googlepages.com/
> 
> ...


Almost the same way I made mine,differece was I used carbon fiber plate & molded the extensions. Doing testing now & I'll let you know how it holds up.


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think the biggest differences between mine and Gryphern stilts was I widened the bottoms a little and I raised the support bars that strap on your leg up to just under my knee.

After a short bit of being on them, I learned I could almost go into a full run with them. It was almost like having bigger heavier boots on my feet.


----------

